# Siete mai stati all’Orrido di Bellano?



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Se no, vi consiglio di andarci! 
Piu volte però perché a seconda della stagione cambia completamente la visione.


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2022)

Mai stata ma ci andrò sicuramente.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mai stata ma ci andrò sicuramente.


Cerca le immagini in rete se non lo hai già fatto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Certo che ci sono stata...a fine estate un paio d anni fa...
Anche più...
Bellissimo!


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2022)

No è eguale ma è sempre suggestivo , a pochi passi da Roma oltra la villa D'este e la famosa Villa adriana .
Se capito su mi piacerebbe farci un salto


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che ci sono stata...a fine estate un paio d anni fa...
> Anche più...
> Bellissimo!


In queste sere è illuminato con i colori del Natale che illuminano le cascate di ghiaccio.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Non capisco cosa ci sia di Orrido in un Bellano.
Comunque confermo, estate o inverno cambia e sembra sempre diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se no, vi consiglio di andarci!
> Piu volte però perché a seconda della stagione cambia completamente la visione.


Sì. È stupendo!


----------



## Gattaro42 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Bel posto, non lo conoscevo.
@Gattara28 ci andiamo al prossimo viaggio di lavoro?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Bel posto, non lo conoscevo.
> @Gattara28 ci andiamo al prossimo viaggio di lavoro?


oh ma non infrattatevi pure lì neh!
Vi consiglierei anche le cascate della Val Vertova se vi capita.


----------



## Gattaro42 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Lì ci sono andato vicino qualche anno fa, ma non alle cascate.
Davvero bei posti, grazie


----------



## Gattara28 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Bel posto, non lo conoscevo.
> @Gattara28 ci andiamo al prossimo viaggio di lavoro?


Molto, molto bello. In primavera deve essere fantastico. Ristoranti in zona?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Molto, molto bello. In primavera deve essere fantastico. Ristoranti in zona?


Ci sono i crotti in zona. Antiche grotte utilizzate per conservare le carni, trasformate in ristoranti. In ogni caso la zona, come tutta la nostra italietta tanto denigrata, pullula di luoghi dove mangiare bene.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Sarebbe bello che qui, ognuno per la propria regione raccontasse i posti più belli ma poco famosi.
Tipo sappiamo tutti che il Duomo e il Colosseo sono simboli immensi, ma Lombardia e Lazio non sono solo il Duomo è il Colosseo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

A Milano imperdibile San Satiro in via Torino. Avvicinandosi lentamente alla finta cappella del Bramante.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se no, vi consiglio di andarci!
> Piu volte però perché a seconda della stagione cambia completamente la visione.


Ci devo andare.
Ma è aperto adesso? 
So che era stato chiuso.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ci devo andare.
> Ma è aperto adesso?
> So che era stato chiuso.


Il 9 di gennaio era aperto.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il 9 di gennaio era aperto.


Perfetto.


----------

